# Hey



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey i just joined this community!

One way it is very nice to see that there are lot people experiencing the same feelings i do........

I think I was the only one in this whole world who has such feelings..........


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome recover! It sucks you got stuck with this disease too, but at least you found us. You are definitely not alone.


----------

